# Gesucht - Biker die mich im Wald bis zur Ankunft Notarzt versorgt haben



## pndrev (16. März 2015)

Ich habe mir gestern die Schulter ausgekugelt und bin auf dem Trails zusammengeklappt. Glücklicherweise ist ein Bikerpärchen vorbeigekommen und hat Hilfe geleistet und den Rettungsdienst alarmiert und zu mir gelotst. Ohne die beiden wäre ich glaube ich komplett weggetreten.

Ich würde mich gerne bei ihnen bedanken, habe aber leider weder Nummer noch Name. Vielleicht lest ihr mit und erkennt euch, oder jemand hier erkennt die beiden.

Sonntag mittag, Fürther Stadtwald nahe Rangaublick / Kletterfelsen. Sie hieß wohl Petra, seinen Namen keine Ahnung. Er war in gelb-schwarzem Trikot unterwegs. Sie auf einem weißen Rumor, er auf einem Epic, beide von den Bikedevilz in Zirndorf. Ich lag in grünem Trikot neben meinem Slayer. 


Im Frühjahr biken kann ich vergessen, Luxation und so, aber immerhin keine akute Notwendigkeit einer OP.


----------



## sun909 (16. März 2015)

Krasse Story, Glück gehabt...

Gute Besserung wünsch ich dir.

Grüße


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## noocelo (17. März 2015)

... arrrgx. evtl. beim rettungsdienst 'mal nachfragen ob die tel.-nummer getracked wurde und fragen, ob sie deine weiterleiten? 
auch von mir gute besserung!


----------



## pndrev (18. März 2015)

Die hatte ich schon gefragt, haben leider keine Daten.


----------



## reo-fahrer (18. März 2015)

Ich hab eben mal mit den Leuten von den Bikedevilz gesprochen, schreib die einfach mal an oder Schau im Laden vorbei.


----------



## pndrev (18. März 2015)

Gute Idee, könnte eigentlich auch mein Bike hinbringen für 'ne Wartung, mir Fahren ist ja eh nix. Sobald mein Chauffeur Lust hat.


----------

